# IT OFFICIAL ! Network TV crews filming in Redding for the Trail Shoot



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

*IT's OFFICIAL ! Network TV crews filming in Redding for the Trail Shoot*

Hey everyone.... just go off the phone with the folks at the trail shoot in Redding...

Jim confirmed there will be full blown media coverage filming the full event.

Details are still coming into me so I'll share them as I get them...but heres the down and dirty so far.

American Trigger Sports Network is sending SEVERAL crews to film and produce multiple aspects of what is probably the coolest 3-D style shoot in the US...

Expect 7-10 roving crews, target cams, foxhole cams, and helicopter coverage.

It will be produced to air on Pursuit, VS., Sportsman, and Outdoor channel ...

Again- I dont have all the absolute specifics,....Jim will be sending those over later this weekend but he felt it was important to say something because of some of the conversations that he's been following here. 
He finally gave me permission to release the info only moments ago. Had to hold back till they secured a landing zone for the heli 


More to come !

Chuck


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

That's awesome.. Hopefully the weather cooperates to make it easy for them to get tons of footage..


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

What?... rain in Redding for a shoot???.... pffffft


----------



## odoylerules (May 12, 2009)

Awesome! As if I wouldnt be nervous enough...


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

This should be interesting to see how many people come out of the closet now that one of the many things in the works is public? One of the first steps to getting the Sport on the right track.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Funny we were just talking about this kinda thing the other night as I sat there at my camper enjoying the evening, GP your tires are still above ground fyi


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

GP-
LOL..... Hopefully they all do it tastefully.

The gist I have been getting is this Co. really want to promote all styles, all levels of archery espicially from the beginner and family fun aspect. Clearly I think they want to feature some of the Pro's but they also want to cultivate awareness for people who may want to take up archery just for fun. 

The people at Straight Arrow have been working very hard and long to try and feature what I believe is the best outdoor tourney I've ever been to in a way that respectful and fun and inviting...... nice coincidence that it happens to be an NFAA National event as well....we should NOT let that escape our thoughts.

They are very very excited and proud to be selected to be the ones to try and make it happen.

Quite frankly I think we owe it to them and more importantly to ourselves to show up, be respectful, clean, funloving, and available to try and give them (the TV folks) the BEST POSSIBLE impression we could ever think of.....

Talk about the opportunity of a lifetime for an emerging sport!....

I'm all geeked out....


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

FV Chuck said:


> GP-
> LOL..... Hopefully they all do it tastefully.
> 
> The gist I have been getting is this Co. really want to promote all styles, all levels of archery espicially from the beginner and family fun aspect. Clearly I think they want to feature some of the Pro's but they also want to cultivate awareness for people who may want to take up archery just for fun.
> ...




I don't want to kick the NFAA in the gonads but we need to keep things in perspective. Did the NFAA have anything to do with the promotion? Where they even aware of it? To what lengths will the NFAA go to HELP with the promotion? As discussed for the last………EVER is the Org critical? OR is the Org simply the "Host" for events promoted and marketed by other entities?

Doing it is one thing…….Doing it right so it last's and isn't taken advantage of by the NFAA or any other ors is another.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Dont know Greg....

I was willing to think yes, but not sure at all. I haven't reached out yet but I have plans to try and call out this weekend. Might be tough to make a connection though. (holiday weekend)....
I was pretty amped up just to even talk about it so wasnt looking for downsides yet.

I'll see what I can learn and let you know.

RS-
Chuck


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal

Chuck, do you have an idea as to when the coverage will air?


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

N7709K said:


> Sounds like a good deal
> 
> Chuck, do you have an idea as to when the coverage will air?




The ATSN is an PPV internet station at this point but it appears they will be "Shopping" this to mainstream Channels (Outdoor,Sportsman's,Pursuit etc).


----------



## insideout27 (Mar 1, 2008)

I really hope this works out. This is exactly what our sport needs and is deffently a move in the right direction.


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

bigGP said:


> The ATSN is an PPV internet station at this point but it appears they will be "Shopping" this to mainstream Channels (Outdoor,Sportsman's,Pursuit etc).


I have fingers crossed that they can do even better than the 'mainstream' channels you mentioned. There's a 'taxidermy' series on the History Channel now (Mounted in Alaska), for pete's sake.

Wait....that it!!! All you need to do is move the shoot to Alaska and the whole world will care.


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

sps3172 said:


> I have fingers crossed that they can do even better than the 'mainstream' channels you mentioned. There's a 'taxidermy' series on the History Channel now (Mounted in Alaska), for pete's sake.
> 
> Wait....that it!!! All you need to do is move the shoot to Alaska and the whole world will care.


Id be good with that!!! lol But seriously, i hope this is a real possitive step and done right, promoted right, and everybody, and every organization, are cooperative and come together for the good of archery as a whole. fingers crossed.


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

akbowhunter said:


> Id be good with that!!! lol But seriously, i hope this is a real possitive step and done right, promoted right, and everybody, and every organization, are cooperative and come together for the good of archery as a whole. fingers crossed.


We are all crossing our fingers!!! The one thing ALL OF US are going to have to do is help PROMOTE & SUPPORT these efforts and more importantly POLICE our own. The days of archers allowing archers to just tear down and destroy virtually every effort to advance the sport because it either isn't their class of competition,they don't get it or they are just haters has to stop!. Speaking up about issues is one thing but the destructive and negative attitudes (Majority of times they don't even know the whole story…..and don't care anyway) of ALOT of archers in the Amateur/Pro ranks and THIS SITE especially needs to be addressed from within the sport by us archers.

Stay tuned bro!! its fitting to jump off if us archers can get out of our own way!


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Heeeere we go!!!!! What a venue to film an archery tournament! I wish I was going but after four consecutive years of attendance I will have to miss this year.


----------



## Skeeterbait (Feb 13, 2009)

Hats off to the Straight Arrow Bowhunters for getting this to happen. 
The Western Classic Trail Shoot #28 (I think) was happening before it became a NFAA Championship Shoot.
We'll be driving down for the best Archery events I have been to.


----------



## kg4cpj (Jul 29, 2004)

just want to get updates on this. Can't wait to find out when this will Air. I will set the DVR as soon as we get a date.


----------



## garyb (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes, let do the Spring Bear and our Giant snowman...On TV no less...


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Any update on this? Will it be on tv?


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

will know more when we get final cut to preview, but look's to be this summmer, will post when we get dates.

al


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

This makes me wonder whatever became of the footage from Vegas lastyear with all the video cameras there. 
Seems like most of the overseas major archery shoots are covered very well while the stateside shoots go unnoticed ( video/broadcast wise ).


----------



## bigGP (Dec 9, 2002)

BowStrapped said:


> This makes me wonder whatever became of the footage from Vegas lastyear with all the video cameras there.
> Seems like most of the overseas major archery shoots are covered very well while the stateside shoots go unnoticed ( video/broadcast wise ).



You are exactly right. In addition the over seas coverage (Generally FITA or Pro archery series) understands who what when where and why to film certain people,certain targets at certain times. I am in no way trying to disrespect what ATSN did at redding because it was great they where there but they completely missed the boat on how they chose to film the event. Filming regular Joes and family's is awesome but no amount of editing will make that watchable from a tournament archery stand point. The very best shooters on Earth where there competing for over $20000 and yet they have virtually ZERO footage of any of the top groups until the shoot off???? That was some great advise they got there………….. "Film all these locals and buddies of mine shooting targets in the guts,face,feet etc"? Never-mind the touring Pro's that came from 1000's of miles away and the 1 armed,1 legged archer that WON!!! and shoots with his MOUTH that has to shoot against able bodied shooters that shoot with fingers or the Female Pro archer that wrapped up Shooter of the Year at the shoot or any story line where people might get a glimpse into the fact that archery ISNT just a bunch of red necks flinging arrows,not hitting what we aim at and fooling around. Apparently nobody that gave the ATSN its direction ever considered that this footage COULD possibly be the first impression of our sport to alot of viewers and that is a responsibility and a opportunity. I mean seriously….Look at the shoot off…..I like the guy but for real is the same dude as forever in a sleeveless cut off t-shirt announcing with a pack of cigs in his torn ass pocket,that has NO IDEA who anyone shooting off is the best choice? The official "Voice of the NFAA" Chuck Cooley was on site……….. It was made known he was willing to help. We need to put our best foot forward and that didn't happen. Its great they came to film the event but if we want it to stick and be successful it cant be just someones buddies then the winners at the end. There where top Pro's,disabled archer winning story line,female pro story line and plenty of families to make a good show but all that was disregarded. The SABH is easily one of the best clubs i have ever been around and they host the best shoot in the country!! Hopefully if this opportunity presents itself again everyone can come together and put the best archery foot forward.


----------

